# No Comcast on demand with Mini/BOLT - Error V301



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

I have 3 minis connected to a BOLT via ethernet and keep getting error V301 for the XFINITY on demand app on the minis. Now, I'm only 3 days past my initial activation of all of these devices, so I understand that could be the issue but wanted to check with others...

The BOLT took a good day for the V301 to go away, but works fine now. I've forced connections to TiVo and rebooted all devices more times than I can count. Everything else on the minis works great (live TV, apps, etc.)

As with many other people, activation of all of this with Comcast was a PITA, so I also wanted to ask people if this could be a Comcast rate code issue, or more likely a TiVo issue. Comcast did add "Tivo Premiere Host" to my account as mentioned in other posts on here.

Talking to the TiVo customer facing people is useless I have found...


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Today was the first day that I heard from TiVo that this is a known issue with no ETA to fix. So, does anyone actually have a Mini connected to a Bolt that is working with Comcast on demand? According to TiVo the answer is no, but...

I feel sorry for anyone who has to go through what I've been through over the last 5 days. Time and time again I've heard that it's a switch problem. I understand that they had issues with **certain** switches not linking, but they instantly blame any networking problem on a switch. They went so far today as to tell me that Ethernet is completely unsupported and he didn't even know why it has an Ethernet port because it doesn't work. I've seen so many posts like this, you'd think that TiVo would provide better training to their people at some point. 99% of routers have switches, it's just in the same box...Eeesh...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting. I have been getting the same error on my roamio all weekend. One Comcast CSR indicated there was a national outage on their VOD with Tivo, which I did not believe due to the lack of discussion here. I complained to Comcast leadership and to the FCC on their failure to support cablecards properly.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Xfinity VOD doesn't work on either Bolt or my Mini (I get a service error "GSM-11"). Many years experience with both TiVo and Comcast has me feeling this is a Comcast issue (It was working previously). Fortunately, it is not a big enough issue for me to pursue it as Xfinity VOD pretty much sucks compared to Netflix or Amazon.

As for TiVo reps, I have never had a tier 1 or even tier 2 know what they are talking about. They have troubleshooting scripts, that's all. You NEED to get to a supervisor.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Interesting. I have been getting the same error on my roamio all weekend. One Comcast CSR indicated there was a national outage on their VOD with Tivo, which I did not believe due to the lack of discussion here. I complained to Comcast leadership and to the FCC on their failure to support cablecards properly.


XOD is working here on my Roamio.

BTW, there is absolutely no FCC regulation that requires them to support VOD on third party devices.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

It appears VOD is not working for other folks as well...

http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/On-demand-not-working/td-p/2617826/page/2


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Well persistence paid off (hopefully)! I received a call from "Bo" in advanced support after emailing TiVo Margret (hated to do that since I know she has better things to do). He checked with an engineer who said that there are 5 software packages/updates required for VOD to work and that my Bolt had all 5, whereas all of my Minis have 4 of 5. The engineer is going to manually push the 5th to all of the Minis, but they were confident that this will solve it, and I tend to agree.

6 days later, often 8+ hours a day on the phone with Comcast/TiVo and finally...I did mention to Bo that the whole switch thing should be taken out of their support scripts. If someone has a managed switch (like me), hopefully they sort of know what they are doing. If it's a dumb switch and is having link issues, that should be fairly evident by the link lights. Anyway, that's a whole different topic...


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy to report that this problem is totally fixed! Hope this thread is useful to anyone that ends up in a similar situation.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> XOD is working here on my Roamio.
> 
> BTW, there is absolutely no FCC regulation that requires them to support VOD on third party devices.


Agreed. My complaint to the FCC is on their support they provided on setting it up in the first place. My irritation with the VOD was just the last straw that gave me the thought to complain about how I was treated on the initial pairing.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

n0xlf said:


> Happy to report that this problem is totally fixed! Hope this thread is useful to anyone that ends up in a similar situation.


It would be helpful if you could post the fix or how to receive the fix so no one has to repeat the steps and hours you went through.


----------



## randrake (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm getting this on Roamio Plus and Mini as well.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Well each experience will be unique, but simply getting to advanced support somehow (or asking for Beau if he still works there) and then mentioning that someone else mentioned only having 4 of 5 software components required for VOD causing a similar issue would be a good start.

On a side note, I got another Mini and it did not have this problem. So whether that's account based, or something they fixed globally is hard to say...


----------

